# ? Permanent fix for oil in intake manifold/map sensor CE light ?



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Mods can delete, found my answer through search.

Thank You


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Well at least tell us what you've found


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

mkV Fanatic said:


> Well at least tell us what you've found


Only thing that will solve it permanently is install a catch can. Oil will always gather around the manifold pressure sensor due to a poor design by VW. Cleaning it out periodically will only delay the inevitable.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

here's an idea that i've come up with:









just install it between the intake and the throttle body where the oil will never get.

the MAP sensor probe has to be flush with the airway wall as to not invoke any negative turbulence.

and instead of a simple block-off plate for the original MAP sensor location, install a 1oz capacity micro catch can that can be unscrewed and emptied once a year. the port can drain right into it like it does into our MAP sensors.

if anyone wishes to fabricate one of these, please ship it to me. i'll test and record data free of charge.

thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

le0n said:


> here's an idea that i've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it's cheaper (and more effective) to do a proper catchcan setup. The micro-catchcan would only collect what's dripping, and not the mist. And even then, i think there will need to be a considerable pool at the bottom of the manifold before it'd drip out of the MAP sensor port.

I have a home-made catchcan on my 2.5t. It has collected about 1/2" of oil so far, and the airduct after the post catch-can return bung is dry to the touch (so it's working very well). The setup cost me about $60 or so. I can share details for anyone who's interested.



Peter


edit:

*DISCLAIMER: Do it at your own risk, i threw the following list of parts together based on memory and 5 minutes of ebay searching. Research and ask if you have doubts.*

basically consists of an ebay generic catchcan, some wire scrub, a cheap generic PCV hose (just to use the connectors), and some PCV hose.
$25 for a cheap catchcan
$20 for a generic PCV hose just to use the connectors
$4 for 2 scouring pads
and some properly sized (i think 5/8" or something) PCV hose from O'Reillys.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ i have no doubt that a proper catch can would do the trick.

also, those who work on their own vehicles have no problem maintaining a catch can.

on the flip side, most don't have the knowledge or will to even check the oil level in their cars. they just go by what is marked on the jiffy sticker that is placed on the corner of the windshield.

the relocate i proposed requires very little, if any maintenance at all. theoretically, it can go 100k+ miles between cleaning. even then you wouldn't necessarily have to do it; so a simple block-off plate would suffice.

so i just think it would be an easy approach to remedy someone's 2.5 without ever having to touch it again.

i can't speak for anyone else here, but i would prefer to have this instead of a catch can.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

If the goal is simply to not have a CEL with no maintenance, then I guess keeping the MAP sensor out of the airstream may be one of the few options. The draw back is the oil will still pool at the bottom of the manifold, and coat the intake valves. But that probably won't show any adverse effect for 100k miles.


If minimal maintenance is acceptable, then I'm still of the opinion that a catch can mounted next to the washer bottle (with 1 bolt) is a reasonable solution.

I put a drain valve on my catchcan, mainly because I had one sitting around, and my can came without the bottom plug. On my setup, it takes about 30 seconds to remove the single bolt holding the can, lift it up, put a pan under it, and open the valve to start draining. More over, there is a clear tube that shows the oil level so you can see it within 5 seconds of popping the hood. For someone who's willing to put in the (extremely minimal) effort, they can open the valve to dump out the oil once a year (or 3). On my 2010 Golf, the catch can didn't collect any liquid after 30k miles of hard driving, but the Golf was NA (including SRI, which means revving out to 7300rpm). I am somewhat curious whether the volume that's collected now is related to a "looser" engine in the JSW, or the turbo pressure. But if the Golf's rate of collection was to be used, it can certainly go for 300k miles without maintenance (the can is big enough).







Peter


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm going to be sourcing a type of catch can setup at some point myself. After taking apart everything to clean it I'd rather not have to do that again. Plus I definitely notice the car running smoother and less startup smell.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ nice setup, Peter.

thanks for sharing. that is a big can and i didn't know the rates at which the oil would add up, so that still is a very reasonable solution.

what if you live in a humid environment though? would you catch more moisture in the can?



gugu1981 said:


> If the goal is simply to not have a CEL with no maintenance, then I guess keeping the MAP sensor out of the airstream may be one of the few options. The draw back is the oil will still pool at the bottom of the manifold, and coat the intake valves.


i've removed my intake manifold after 100k+ miles and there was a very small amount of oil on one partial side of the intake port, at one cylinder only. i was able to wipe it off with my finger. it was not stuck on there. a simple round of seafoam would have cleaned it in a few minutes. our valves remain nice and clean with the washing from the port injection.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

le0n said:


> ^^ nice setup, Peter.
> 
> thanks for sharing. that is a big can and i didn't know the rates at which the oil would add up, so that still is a very reasonable solution.
> 
> what if you live in a humid environment though? would you catch more moisture in the can?


that's a good question, I am not sure it would though. It's collecting blowby, so whether the intake air is more humid or not probably makes minimal difference? It'd either be oil vapor or water vapor, but the volume is probably very close?



le0n said:


> i've removed my intake manifold after 100k+ miles and there was a very small amount of oil on one partial side of the intake port, at one cylinder only. i was able to wipe it off with my finger. it was not stuck on there. a simple round of seafoam would have cleaned it in a few minutes. our valves remain nice and clean with the washing from the port injection.



I guess it's not that bad then. So it's more of an annoyance factor with the CEL after MAP sensor gets coated with oil.


Peter


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

actually, come to think of it, i might be a case of YMMV. My friend's near stock 2012 Golf had CEL after 30k miles due to coated MAP Sensor. So in his case, a catchcan is probably needed to keep everything clean. On my 2010 Golf(now 58k, 30k of which had a catchcan, never had a CEL, and never cleaned the MAP sensor, sensor has no visible oil), it can probably run for 150k without any issues or maintenance.


Peter


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> that's a good question, I am not sure it would though. It's collecting blowby, so whether the intake air is more humid or not probably makes minimal difference? It'd either be oil vapor or water vapor, but the volume is probably very close?


maybe i'll look into this a little more. i'm just so used to seeing the catch can photos where the guys are like: "...this is after ten thousand miles..." and there's enough fluid to fill a shot glass.



gugu1981 said:


> I guess it's not that bad then. So it's more of an annoyance factor with the CEL after MAP sensor gets coated with oil.


yeah, it really doesn't affect performance. it's a real annoyance to those who have to pass emissions tests. especially since the a/f ratios are in check and the engine is not running rich. it's just a slight mis-correlation between sensors that throws the flag. i know my mpg performance was not hindered one bit when i rode with this error.

more of an annoyance when dealership techs replace sensors (multiple times), re-pin harnesses, swap harnesses, flash the ecu/ecm, etc. i bet we only read a very small fraction of the actual problems that are associated with this issue.

think of how much easier it would be for someone to have their mechanic (or mechanic friend) add the relocate spacer & block-off plug.

please keep in mind that i'm still under the impression that the map sensor would be able to read the manifold absolute pressure properly even being immediately outside the plenum. before & after tests/logs would have to be completed to know this.


----------



## WaseemAltofaili2 (Mar 28, 2021)

VR said:


> Only thing that will solve it permanently is install a catch can. Oil will always gather around the manifold pressure sensor due to a poor design by VW. Cleaning it out periodically will only delay the inevitable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hello, can I get a photo for form of catch? Or from where can buy? I have same problem in my car... I’m in Iraq and there’s poor solutions to fix this matter!!!
Would you mind to send me any photos for this on my email: [email protected]


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a thread with some info on putting together your own oil catch can. In short, you need to insert a can that disrupts the flow of air and collect the vapors, inline of the hose that connects the PCV and the intake. The easiest way in my opinion is to buy a replacement hose, cut it up for the fitting, get some generic PCV hoses from an auto parts store, and connect it up to a can with internal baffles or mesh. But this is where you have to get creative.





DIY Oil Catch Can for the 2.5


With the high reving I've done in the last few months, I've noticed alot of more oil in the intake manifold(s) than normal. Removed and cleaned it with gasoline when I've switched them but want to fix this once and for all. Oil or oil fumes in the intake manifold increases octane requirements...



www.golfmk6.com





Here's a a number of products that ECS tuning sells. Although I am not sure if they will ship to you, seeing how you are over seas. But at least you can get some ideas on what is needed.





Volkswagen Jetta V 2.5 Performance Catch Cans - ECS Tuning







www.ecstuning.com


----------

